# Camden, SC - Jerome



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12121826

#6192418 maybe a sable?








[/img]


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Aw looks like a sweetheart.
Oh those poor ears !


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Walter Crowe Animal Shelter 
Camden, SC 
(803) 425-6016


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love his face!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, head-turner!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump, anyone?


----------

